# Finals: Los Angeles Lakers (0) vs. Boston Celtics (1) [Game 2]



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/4togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALBOS2.png">​


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

rubbing the good luck charm on this thread


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*OPEN MESSAGE TO LAKER PLAYERS:* Guys...as a friendly reminder, this *IS* the Finals! You are on the world stage and everything is at stake. Most of you have waited your entire lives to get here. The moment is NOW!!! It is important that you show up and play for a FULL 48 minutes each and every game. Your "killer instinct" sucks, and you all played like you were wearing pink pajamas, instead of a Laker uniform, in the second half of Game 1!!! _Especially you...Lamar Odom and Pau Gasol!!!_ Lamar...you are not making t-shirts at this moment..._so wake the **** up!!!_ Pau...the soft Euro League is eight thousand miles away! If you want to be a hero in LA, like you are in Barcelona..._wake the **** up!!!_ This is why you came to the NBA...not for the health and dental coverage...but to get to the Finals and win a title!!! I don't know what more motivation you all need!!! *GAME 2 IS TOMORROW GUYS...SO BRING IT!!!*


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Gasoline needs just a flame to be on fire!


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Lakers win game 2 by 5-7 points.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I believe in Kobe. 

But I have to admit, after talking to my friend about Kobe's performances during past finals, he made up some interesting points. And he's a Kobe homer. I don't know what it is about Kobe in the finals, but he seems to miss those impossible shots he normally makes all throughout the western playoff's, or regular season games. I'm not saying he's never had a good game in the finals, he has had great games. But overall, statistically his career shooting percentages in the finals haven't been on the same level as his other games throughout the playoffs and regular season. 

I don't know if there is any mental issues with the finals, with the type of player Kobe is I can't believe he'd have any trouble believing in himself. 

Hopefully it's just post game jitters by me and him. I predicted Boston would win game 1 and Lakers pick game 2. And all things considered despite Kobes game, and Lamar and Gasols weak games, we were still in it to the end. So I have to remain positive about such things. 

But if Kobe doesn't play like an epic beast tonight regardless of Odom and Gasol, were in trouble. Drop the first two on the road, I feel Boston will have this series in their pocket.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe had three really rough games where he just did not play smart at all during the postseason. The rest of the time, he was a miracle worker. I expect that we'll see the trademark Kobe pissed off type of game, only more refined than in recent years. Whether or not we steal the game depends on whether Gasol untucks his weiner and our leading rebounder pulls down more than 6.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

This game is HUGE.

I was telling my friend last week that splitting the first two games in Boston is an absolute must for LA. It doesn't matter which game we win, but one win in the first two games is imperative. I believe we'll sweep Boston at home during the three-games-in-five-nights homestand... and I really want us to win the championship at Staples. I hate winning the title on the road (Philadelphia 2001, New Jersey 2002), so a win in Game 2 in Boston will set the stage for home dominance. Boston lost six road games at Atlanta and Cleveland so I don't see them getting anything in Los Angeles.

I expect the necessary adjustments to be in place that will bring home the win in Game 2. Kobe has to play a little smarter, there's nothing wrong with him trying to take over the game (remember that only him and Fisher have experienced Finals ball), but he needs to utilize the shot clock better. Kobe is at his best when he unbalances defenses, taking shots early proves detrimental.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe had three really rough games where he just did not play smart at all during the postseason. The rest of the time, he was a miracle worker. I expect that we'll see the trademark Kobe pissed off type of game, only more refined than in recent years. Whether or not we steal the game depends on whether Gasol untucks his weiner and our leading rebounder pulls down more than 6.


Yeah. Even though I hate every aspect of Kwame Brown... For just this matchup I could see Kwame being more effective because of his size and strength than say Gasol. 

But that wont matter when we get Bynum back. God how I wish he was here for this series, we could use his size.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDR: you (or your friend) pretty much nailed it. It's not that Kobe's had only bad Finals appearances (overall I'd say he's had one terrible (2004), one mediocre (2000) and two good ones (2001, 2002)), but what's different is his FG%. That falls drasctically in the Finals (37%, 42%, 51%, 38%). I can't honestly say, because I sure as hell don't remember all those games and all those shots, but I was also wondering what might be the cause for his shooting. I have a hard time believing that it's nerves, since he's shown on numerous occasions that his are made of steel. Man, I just hope the team as a whole (and Kobe) of course bounces back tonight and wins... pretty, ugly, blowout, 1 point triple OT buzzer beater, I don't care; I just want to see the score tied 1-1 after tonight's game. I think I'll wear my Kobe jersey I bought when I was 11 for luck! (of course it's waaaaaay to small now, but I'll squeeze into it and hope it works  ... too bad I'm not getting his Sunday white til August, it would've come handy now).

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we don't win tonight, I might go crazy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> If we don't win tonight, I might go crazy.


In my opinion we don't win tonight, we might as well start packing. Not trying to sound so negative, but to me Lakers have to steal one of these two first games. Tonight's the last chance before going home, better do it.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Should we get Turiaf in the lineup instead of Radman? Cause the C's play with two big men and Gasol&Odom aren't doing their job properly in the paint. We can use Turiaf's size in the paint to box out and make some space to rebound for not only for him but others. And yes whenever we see Rondo on the floor Farmar should be on too. 


The only thing we need to do tonight if we wanna win is to be aggresive as hell!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

BTW, I don't know why our bigs still settle for the jumpshots? Odom, Gasol, Turiaf!! Are they scared to drive to the hoop?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Scooby said:


> Should we get Turiaf in the lineup instead of Radman? Cause the C's play with two big men and Gasol&Odom aren't doing their job properly in the paint. We can use Turiaf's size in the paint to box out and make some space to rebound for not only for him but others. And yes whenever we see Rondo on the floor Farmar should be on too.
> 
> 
> The only thing we need to do tonight if we wanna win is to be aggresive as hell!


Personally, if it were me... Unless I was confident the current rotation was going to step up, I'd go big.

I'd start Ronny, Gasol, Odom, Kobe and fish. Since Odom isn't doing much in the post anyways, maybe he could get something going at the three.

But I'd prefer Trevor over Ronny, but I doubt Phil will play him cause he's been gone so long.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

6 and a half more hours til game time. Can't wait!


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> If we don't win tonight, I might go crazy.


No worries, Big Phil is 9-1 in Game 2 of the NBA Finals.


----------



## BaNDiDo (Jun 8, 2008)

If lakers get half the touch fouls they got called for in game 1, Celtics get called for their "physical" flops, and Kobe makes it to the line more than twice it should be reasonable to steal this game. The Lakers are being downed for not being physical but how can you be physical if you get called for 20 touch fouls in game 1. It's 8 vs. 5 everytime the Lakers step on the court and it's really starting to get annoying.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Why hello bandwagoner! Just win tonight someway, somehow. We are a good team, no need for lineup changes. Just execute and impose your will on the game


----------



## BaNDiDo (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope you aren't calling me a banwagoner, even though the word doesn't exist


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BaNDiDo said:


> I hope you aren't calling me a banwagoner, even though the word doesn't exist


No you arent a bandwagoner at all. You just start an account during the finals and instantly start trolling on the C's board. Nothing bandwagoning about that at all...


----------



## BaNDiDo (Jun 8, 2008)

I've been a fan before you grew hair on places besides your head. Instead of dogging people for rooting for the same team as you maybe embrace it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Blah, blah, blah...If you dont want a cold reception then dont start trolling the second you come to this site and fit the mold of the "Stereotypical Lakers Fan". BTW I call BS on you being a fan for as long as you claim...If you were then you wouldnt have the attitude you have.

Welcome


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, if we were able to pull of a win in Phoenix in 2006 with two players that can't even play on two of the most lousy teams in the league AND Luke Walton starting we sure as hell can win tonight!

Although Phoenix didn't know how to play defense... damn it!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Just a little bit of OT... Kobe and Fisher are not the only 2 with Finals experience, Ira Newble has some too.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

stick to our game plan from game 1 (double pierce, let KG be the scorer, rotate so rondo ends up shooting open J, etc) and run more pick n roll with pau and kobe and we should be fine


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Steez said:


> Just a little bit of OT... Kobe and Fisher are not the only 2 with Finals experience, Ira Newble has some too.


Luke was also with us in 04'.


f*** everything else. we're winning this game dammit. Kobe will rise to the occasion, no dramatic re-entry by Pierce, hopefully Dick Bevetta won't be in the building...we got this.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

<iframe src="http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown.html?year=2008&month=6&date=8&hrs=18&ts=24&min=15&sec=0&tz=local&lang=en&show=hms&mode=r&cdir=down&bgcolor=%23CCFFFF&fgcolor=%23000000&title=Tip-Off" style="overflow: hidden; width: 15.6em; height: 22.8em;" frameborder="1" height="365" scrolling="no" width="250"><a href="http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown.html?year=2008&month=6&date=8&hrs=18&ts=24&min=15&sec=0&tz=local&lang=en&show=hms&mode=r&cdir=down&bgcolor=%23CCFFFF&fgcolor=%23000000&title=Tip-Off">Tip-Off</a></iframe>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> <iframe src="http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown.html?year=2008&month=6&date=8&hrs=18&ts=24&min=15&sec=0&tz=local&lang=en&show=hms&mode=r&cdir=down&bgcolor=%23CCFFFF&fgcolor=%23000000&title=Tip-Off" style="overflow: hidden; width: 15.6em; height: 22.8em;" frameborder="1" height="365" scrolling="no" width="250"><a href="http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown.html?year=2008&month=6&date=8&hrs=18&ts=24&min=15&sec=0&tz=local&lang=en&show=hms&mode=r&cdir=down&bgcolor=%23CCFFFF&fgcolor=%23000000&title=Tip-Off">Tip-Off</a></iframe>


Is that time accurate? I thought tip off was 9 pm ET?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It is at 9 Eastern. That time is accurate, as it's a countdown to the tip-off.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> It is at 9 Eastern. That time is accurate, as it's a countdown to the tip-off.


I'm not going to lie. I'm tired, and been studying to much. But I'm still drawing a blank...

It's 6 eastern time right now... Or am I out in left field...

It's currently 5 central time (where I live). 

Wouldn't that mean it's like 3 in LA? 

Maybe I'm just confused on tip off, but I always assumed tip off meant the actually start of the game? Or is this the start of the coverage were talking about.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's 3:08 here in California right now...that countdown says that the game is in 3 hours and 7 minutes, which will be a 6:15 tip-off, which is also 9:15 Eastern Time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odd, for me it says 1 hour, 5 minutes, 18 seconds.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

At least I'm not losing it...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ah, now I understand all the confusion. Yeah, no idea why yours says it's in an hour.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm trying to fall asleep so it will get here quicker.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Posted for proof that I'm not completely retarded.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

It will start at 2 in the morning in my neck of the woods... and i sure as hell won't be missing it!

This is a do or die game for the Lakers. And i have a good feeling about it. :smoothcriminal:

Go Lakers!


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> It will start at 2 in the morning in my neck of the woods... and i sure as hell won't be missing it!
> 
> This is a do or die game for the Lakers. And i have a good feeling about it. :smoothcriminal:
> 
> Go Lakers!


Oh BTW Paulo, congrats to Portugal for beating the crap out of Turkey yesterday, hell yea!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Posted for proof that I'm not completely retarded.


I am pretty sure it's just set for 6:15 Local time where ever the hell you are. So it's right for me, but it should be 9:15 for you.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It's 95 effing degrees here in NJ and I just finished cutting my lawn. I think I lost 10 lbs. of sweat!!! I'll be all cleaned up and ready for the game!!! I predicted we would lose Game 1 and win Game 2. I am fealing really confident tonight in our team. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> It will start at 2 in the morning in my neck of the woods... and i sure as hell won't be missing it!
> 
> This is a do or die game for the Lakers. And i have a good feeling about it. :smoothcriminal:
> 
> Go Lakers!


3 AM here, mi amigo. 

Luckily for me I've got about 400 paragraphs of a certain Law to study so it makes the wait even more dull.

Wooooooooooooo, I can feel it tonight! 

Anyone knows what's up with PP? Last I read he has no problem moving...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> 3 AM here, mi amigo.
> 
> Luckily for me I've got about 400 paragraphs of a certain Law to study so it makes the wait even more dull.
> 
> ...


I just read an LA Times article where he said he is fine walking but has pain when he gets in a crouch/squats. Doc says he looks more promising than Kendrick Perkins...we shall see


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> 3 AM here, mi amigo.
> 
> Luckily for me I've got about 400 paragraphs of a certain Law to study so it makes the wait even more dull.
> 
> ...


Surprised?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We better win tonight!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't ****ing wait! 45 more minutes!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

You know, I loove game 2's, you find out so much about a player. After last game, I fully expect Kobe the Bryants to have a bounce back and have a big game


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

Lakers Bbbbaaaaaasssssskkkkeeeeeettttbbaaaaaaaalallllll!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone else getting nervous? I don't think I've been this nervous in these Playoffs... well, maybe for Game 4 versus the Spurs. Man, I hope they bring out their A game tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Beat Boston.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright... Getting ****ing close!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

we better ****ing win! I can't go to work with the laker haters at my job. Go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

and we're underway... WITH an offensive foul!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 fouls in 2 minutes on Vlad... Ariza checking in.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not the best start. And Pierce doesnt look too bad


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol getting some good shots. Early.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

T on KG


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh my God, I can't find a proper stream!!! What the ****!!! I'm up at 3 ****ing 30 AM and I can't watch the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta love when Gasol owned KG.

Glad to see Ariza in instead of Vlad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ariza doesn't look comfortable.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a terrible possession coming out of the TO


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 on perkins


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

here we go with them touchy bull**** calls.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the hell kind of foul was that?!?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a bull**** call to give Kobe his second foul of the game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That call just showed me that we don't have a hope in hell of winning this game. What a ****ing joke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Stupid call.

By the way, I love when we stop feeding the hot hand. Gasol clearly wants to ball right now to prove something, and he's doing so good we should keep giving it to him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

2 suspect calls on Kobe. 

refs are making bad calls. 

we gotta defend the pick and roll alot better. 

Fisher needs to calm down with the quick shots.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Two on Odom


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, Odom... Nothing like elbowing blatantly in front of two refs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. A very confident shot by Jordan.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Good finish by Farmar. We have to weather this BS foul storm... 

Go LA!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If Allen's shot went it, I would have been pissed. The clock didn't start for .5 of a second after he touched it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Trevor is so full of ruuuust. Nice block by Farmar though.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Man if Kobe could get into some sort of rythm by the end of the 2nd, it would be wonderful...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ Ariza


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Someone want to tell me why 5 bench guys are on the floor?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is incredible basketball... whistle after whistle.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My goodness another bull**** call on Turiaf.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So because Poe couldnt get out of the way, Turiaf picks up a foul. Stupid Stupid Stupid.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha is playing like trash.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Time for Gasol to come back please


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

2 on Ronny as well. Wonderful.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow you want to talk about some bull****. You've got some.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, no foul on Farmar. Hahaha, this is a disgrace to NBA basketball...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

what an ugly stretch.... by the refs AND by us... geez.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

terrible coaching by Phil Jackson. You can't let the team run off 10 straight points what the **** are you doing.

Farmar was grabbedon the drive another blown call.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Did Jordan get grabbed going up for that layup?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think I can watch this anymore. I thought it was the NBA Finals I got up for not some bull****...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Lol, no foul on Farmar. Hahaha, this is a disgrace to NBA basketball...


I thought he was. Why would he throw up some circus **** like that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> terrible coaching by Phil Jackson. You can't let the team run off 10 straight points what the **** are you doing.
> 
> Farmar was grabbedon the drive another blown call.


Yeah, I normally try to let Phil do his thing...

But taking out all the starters for the bench, and doing nothing when the bench was playing like tools was a poor decision.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Imdaman said:


> Did Jordan get grabbed going up for that layup?


That isn't even a question.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Phil Jackson has not coached a smart game. after the Celtics got up he should have calledtimeout. Having all reserves in the game while falling apart is not what we should be doing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe has his pissed face on. Thats good. We need that.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't look now, Kobe's pissed off...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe has his pissed face on. Thats good. We need that.


Now only if he could hang on to the ball.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Hahahahahahahahah.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

These refs and their BS calls.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What horrible defensive recognition by the Lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Leon Powe is killing us. The Celtics are moving the ball very well. They aren't taking any bad shots.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> Now only if he could hang on to the ball.


He is getting freaking hammered.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Can Pau get some PT?

We need Bynum..... :S


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Powe 9 FTAs, Lakers 1 FTA. 

Enough said.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Can Pau get some PT?
> 
> We need Bynum..... :S



I wouldn't mind us actually passing him the ball from time to time.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't watch this ****ing bull**** anymore! Can someone please explain to me how we don't get a single ****ing call in the paint and Leon ****ing Powe has 9 FTA!!!???


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Attack the BASKET


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Least Kobe is making some baskets.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean damn the refs are waiting for every reach to call foul. This is incredibly 1 sided.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

No foul by Garnett on Pau there?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The refs must be from Boston.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So "BY THE BOOK" isn't that a foul on KG?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

They call an accidental foul on Powe LOL

I never complain about refs but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

14FT to 1... ****ing Pathetic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, what the **** is Kobe doing out there? I know he's trying to prove it was just a bad game, but he's taking stupid shots. I know he made some of those stupid ones, but chances are it wont happen all night.

He should be feeding Gasol right now, who has been prime position a bunch of times now.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Refs aside though, we could really use a 7 foot beast center.... 

I knew it'd be an issue against the Celtics.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Celtics passing is killing us. They are attacking the paint. Kobe has gotta start driving even if he takes a bad shot he gotta get the refs to start calling fouls against us. He has had the lane a few times and has passed it up, his last jumper he had the lane and pulled up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We gotta space the Celtics out, we shouldn't even guard Rondo make him the shooter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

6 players with 2 fouls. Haha. Sweet.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This officiating is unbelievable...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

They talk about how we don't play physical enough.. This is why...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Look... A FOUL!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol came to play tonight. I like what I see.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gasol should have three And-1s right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has gotta drive in the post and not shoot jumpers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

FTs!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HEY LOOK.... an AND ONE!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol needs the ball every trip. He and Kobe in a 2 man game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And 1! Let's go!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please tell me how we didn't get that rebound? PLEASE!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lazy effort on the boards by Gasol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Lazy effort on the boards by Gasol.


No kidding. Just standing there why the ball bounces around.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't think we needed an Artest type before this series but I think we do now. That sf spot is a problem.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd be tempted to play big with Turiaf andGasol with LO at 3.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well the only positive thing so far tonight is that we're only down 4... I don't know what to expect, I just hope for the best.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is playing horrible bad. On both ends of the floor right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pathetic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Well the only positive thing so far tonight is that we're only down 4... I don't know what to expect, I just hope for the best.
> 
> Go Lakers!


HA!


What a fairly called game....... NOT!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

unreal stuff going on here. I'm getting pretty frustrated.....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

One bad call + leaving shooters wide open = Celtics run. Kobe needs to stop cheating inside and playing free safety. We don't ****ing need that. How can they not see this?!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And I think Pierce is full of **** has been erased.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

come on man. Pierce with a flop while setting a screen and he gets the call!!?!?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh my ****ing god... **** you Paul Pierce... I am seriously about to blow up right now..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

keep feeding Pau


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Gasol is 6-6. He needs more FGAs!!! Not that complicated...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Embarrassing. 

Can we just let Gasol dribble up the floor each possession so we don't have to worry about him getting as many touches as he should.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we are playing terribly.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I've always believed in this team, but I have no faith of them winning tonight. Boston is simply the better team.

See you in LA for 3 games, I guess.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There is nothing positive to say about anyone in that first half. 

First Half CO-MVP: Crawford, Delaney, Mauer


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I've always believed in this team, but I have no faith of them winning tonight. Boston is simply the better team.
> 
> See you in LA for 3 games, I guess.


Refs suck for this game, but your right were playing like garbage.

Kobe is taking stupid shots again, and falling asleep on the other end of the floor.

Lamar Odom started out aggressive, missed a few and went into his shell.

Gasol is the only one playing good, and we are ignoring him when open.

Derek Fisher is playing his age.

And our big players from the bench like Sasha, have just completely gone into a comma.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

A couple observations

- Refs have decided we aren't being fouled its just the Celtics defense.

- Refs have decided our defense can;t play and is fouling. 

- difference in the half is Powe's prodcution. 

- Kobe is playing stupid strategically.Now he's gonna be forced to play passive as far as driving is concerned. when he should have been attacking. 

- we haven't forced Rondo to shoot outside yet the whole 1st half instead we're leaving guys cutting to the basket open. 

Phil Jackson and Kobe have gotta to alter their approach.

Game isn't over yet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Driving the ball is whats gonna get Sasha and Vlad and Farmar open. Taking jumpshots are gonna get us blown out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We can comeback. 

Celtics playing perfect basketball and the refs are giving them confidence that if they attack they'll get the calls.

Kobe has gotta go out of control Kobe. He's playing too restrained he's pulling up and catch and shooting. The strength of Kobe's game is improvisation. 

So its time for him to take a couple 3's drive in the paint.

we gotta push the ball and shoot early in the clock. Too much ball holding and waiting till the last 5 seconds.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDR I mostly agree with you only I don't think Kobe's taken THAT many stupid shots... yet.

1 or 2 maybe, others seemed like pretty good looks. He's not playing well, but it was pretty evident he got rattled with the fouls called. We know he also won't be doing any driving and kicking since he has 3 fouls already and he will certainly get called for offensive fouls in the 2nd. So, I have no freaking idea how we're going to get this deficit down. We can't get any of their players (save for the one that already is) in foul trouble and every starter has 2 or 3 fouls already. I seriously don't know, but I think something similar to what happened to Pierce in Game 2 has to happen... God must send an angel and everything will be all right!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I really hope PJ talks to the guys about playing with heart and forgetting about the refs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> I really hope PJ talks to the guys about playing with heart and forgetting about the refs.


Agreed. I have not seen a great hustle play by the Lakers in either game 1 or 2.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:azdaja: The FTs tell the entire story of the 1st half: Celtics 14-19 and Lakers 2-2. Something is not right here!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Agreed, but talking can only do so much. When you get called for every single play you probably start playing with less intensity on the D and then it all just crumbles.

Maybe we'll get the same treatment in LA?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah they gotta ignore the refs. 

And we gotta limit the Celtics bench. Posey got a 3, PJ a bucket, Powe killed us. 

To me we gotta limit the bench stay on Allen and double Pierce and KG.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> Agreed, but talking can only do so much. When you get called for every single play you probably start playing with less intensity on the D and then it all just crumbles.
> 
> Maybe we'll get the same treatment in LA?


I hope so.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Agreed, but talking can only do so much. When you get called for every single play you probably start playing with less intensity on the D and then it all just crumbles.


I agree. How can we be more physical when we get called for a foul on every touch!!! The answer is we can't!!! THIS GAME IS RIGGED.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

it cannot be that hard to box out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy ****.. Did Kobe just drive to the basket???


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And a T on Kobe


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are playing like ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're screwed


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I can't watch this anymore. :no:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

24 FTAs to 2 FTAs. There is NO valid explanation for that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

refs ain't changed at all. 

I'd pull Fisher I think Farmar's ability to drive would be better right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^The Celtics don't foul and we're not getting inside the paint. How's that for an explanation?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The foul disparity is a joke. Gasol and Odom got hit going to the hoop as did Kobe.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^The Celtics don't foul and we're not getting inside the paint. How's that for an explanation?


No. 

Because the Celtics do foul, just like every other team in the league.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is hard to fathom really.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe in selfdestruct mode...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was over the back


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Go Lakers, this is not over!!! Pound the ball inside!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Back to single Digits. Gasol is stepping it up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol shoots from the FT line and makes it. NOW only if we could get there more consistantly.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Scrapping the Triangle is working. Kobe is coming on now and FINALLY Rondo being left open thank GOODNESS


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy ****.. We started actually passing the ball to open people and making cuts to the basket....


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

9 point game. We can beat these clowns. Paul Pierce will come back to reality and start missing a few shots, particularly some 3s... But, man, rebounding is an issue.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cris said:


> That was over the back


It was. And had Odom done to KG what KG did to him, he'd be whistled for an offensive foul.. but it is what it is.

If they could somehow cut the deficit to 5-7 points we'd still have a game on our hands.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Scrapping the Triangle is working. Kobe is coming on now and FINALLY Rondo being left open thank GOODNESS


Seriously. The guy can't shoot. Everyone else can. Seems pretty simple...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we should be playing so far off Rondo he can make a few but we can't let Pierce and KG kill us.

Funny how the refs start calling petty fouls on the Celtics though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> 9 point game. We can beat these clowns. Paul Pierce will come back to reality and start missing a few shots, particularly some 3s... But, man, rebounding is an issue.


Gasol is a joke on boards. He acts like once the shot goes up thats the end of the possesion.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

WHAT THE ****?!?!?!?! Radmanovic???


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we take Vlade out now?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yep, so I guess that's game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That's the game. Going back to study.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

15 point game again... =(


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

wow.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Game... 20 point lead for C's.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank you very much Vlad Rad he caused this blitz. Bonehead shot attempt at a chance at getting it to 7.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Vlad totally killed every momentum we had. :/


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom has been dreadful just dreadful.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> Vlad totally killed every momentum we had. :/


It was actually pretty impressive! Just singlehandedly destroyed our momentum with 4 horrible possessions in a row (2 offense, 2 defense)! That's not easy to do.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, this is getting embarrassing.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

We need Bynum... and healthy Ariza. But that probably won't be happening this year. So this is going to be tough...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Making Powe look like a star tonight.

Gotta bring The whole starting line up back for the start of the 4th and see if we can cut the lead down.

none of that sitting back and playing the bench guys crap. we gotta find a rhythm even if we lose.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't toally feel like this whole series is over yet we gotta play some home games. Their bench has killed ours and that has alot to do with homecourt. 

Can't quit yet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The entire team outside of Gasol has been awful... and even Gasol is doing horrible on the defensive glass...

Vladi is playing like a retard


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So, do we score 80 tonight?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, at least get this down to something repectable... like 15 or something points.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

What the hell is Walton doing we gotta dump him or Vlad next season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

rebounds, rebounds,


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we only got 3 bigs and its killing us.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Radman is a piece of ****, the guy is slow on defense and kills all the momentum. He has smush effect on the team. Dump that POS and let Ariza play.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

damn does Sasha ever pass the ball Farmar is hot and was wide open and he forces a jumper. Terrible ball movement.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And Kobe is not doing anything to shut up, his haters and MJ fans.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Check out the +/- for our bench and their bench. That's the story right there.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers always loose when they play on Sundays or Tuesdays, hmmmm, especially SUndays.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

That play by Gasol just typifies the whole game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So, anyone else greatly disappointed with Kobe? He looks worse than Joe Johnson out there. :/


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man do I wish I could watch the lakes run Suicides tomorrow.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe has 2 more games to redeem himself, or else, we are not going to hear the end of it from the Haters. He is having the same series as when 2004 finals. But the good news is Boston spanked Atlanta twice at their home court, but lost all the roadies.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^To tell you the truth, I don't give a **** about his legacy, his haters and whatever. I'm disappointed with him, but I just want the Lakers to win. I don't care if he has 3 points on 10% shooting and 10 TOs with 12 assists if only we win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The celtics are up 21 points, yet their bench is trying to distract our shooters. Nice


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^To tell you the truth, I don't give a **** about his legacy, his haters and whatever. I'm disappointed with him, but I just want the Lakers to win. I don't care if he has 3 points on 10% shooting and 10 TOs with 12 assists if only we win.


I agree, but when he plays terrible, it is hard to win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh My God... A Foul call on Boston. There is going to be riots, run for the hills there is madness afoot.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is sad. We desperately need to get home.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Kobe has 2 more games to redeem himself, or else, we are not going to hear the end of it from the Haters. He is having the same series as when 2004 finals. But the good news is Boston spanked Atlanta twice at their home court, but lost all the roadies.


I really don't give a crap about Kobe and his haters. All I care about is the team is playing like **** and we are down 0-2.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

"Kobe Bryant has not give up on this game yet."

Yeah, like anyone really believes that.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

Home sweet home. Bring on Game 3 already.

We've got a mountain to climb now, but in Los Angeles I think we can take all three games. No bull**** calls to swing the momentum in their favour.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Good to see Drama Queen show no signs of injury.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I seriously hope we turn into the 2005-2006 Miami Heat


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cris said:


> I seriously hope we turn into the 2005-2006 Miami Heat


My thoughts exactly. We'll see what the Lakers are made of on game 3.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Legacies are built on winning not numbers.Scoring 40 a night doesn't mean crap if you don't win.

Our team has played very soft to start this series. We haven't matched the Celtics intensity level at all. 

I think PJ needs to shorten his bench and play the guys who play tough and smart.

We only seem like we have 2 options on the floor. Somehow the celtics have basically eliminated Vlad, odom and fisher from the series since the 2nd half of game 1.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree. Enough with these moronic lineups to open quarters. The starters can play more, damn it!

(what was the lineup to start the 2nd that let the C's go on that 9-0 run?)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol is a terrible helpside defender. He never turns the guard back outside he always reacts so late.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I found this game awfully similar to the NBA final between Dallas and Miami a couple years ago. The referees set the tone in the first half of the game to make Lakers to look weak in defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I really wish Gasol could rebound


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh my God, Radman what kind of a pathetic excuse of a rebound was that?!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlad sucks. Wide open 3 and he back rims and doesn't follow his shot he knows if its going on not damn.Seems like every time we make a push he screws up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus... Why do they do this? Break our hearts and comeback


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I gotta say...I expected much more from us tonight...win or lose. However, EVERTYHING is going wrong. I hope I am wrong...but it is going to be tough to recover from this...even at home. We are just too soft all around and have not played smart on either end of the court. The refs are not helping...but that is no excuse. I am not going to give full credit to the Celtics defense either. All I can say is that we are a much better team than this...but we just have not put it together. By the time we do...it might be too late. Very disappointing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We just aren't getting the stops we need. our bigs aren't capable of containing in pick and roll situations.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Got to give it to this team... just when you think they're totally beaten down and will get blown out of the building they cut the deficit down to respectable figures and silence the crowd and those pompous players a bit.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If I were Phil, I would sit Space Cadet for the rest of the series, that guy is the reason, Dramq Queen Pierce is killing us and he is the reason that lakers cannot get any momentum going.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Making it somewhat interesting. Keep Vlad off the ****ing court for the rest of the series.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I Am Sorry Vlade

You Rule!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh...my...god


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow down only 4 amazing. Vlad with the defensive play incredible.

LOL


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This quarter right here makes me proud as hell to be a fan of this team. Lakers for life, baby, Lakers for life!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lololololololo


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think blow-out loss would be better, they will come out firing the next game, like they did against the Spurs after the 30 point loss.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate when this happens.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

yes in the penalty. Kobe for 2.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't know what to think right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Amazing how the crowd and the announcers have gone quiet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pierce traveled.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Pierce traveled.


That's what I said


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Quick score, please.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We should go for 3 here.

Back screens pop Sasha out ,Kobe penetrates and finds him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

oh well


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm proud of the comeback. It will make a difference going back to LA.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Going to Vlad was the dumbest thing ever. 

Gotta give Kobe the damn ball.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Props to our team for not giving up at least.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice decision Radmanovic. Don't give the ball to Kobe. Give it to Sasha.

6 point loss. Imagine if we weren't playing 5-on-8.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

All we needed was the Pierce stop and they get bailed out with a call.

This rally helped us. I think its gonna be the turning point in the series,I think we can get some confidence from it.

Having Vlad at 4 makes it different simply because we can stretch them way out then. 

We took a loss but gained some confidence.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yep this is very encouraging. atless we wont go back home getting our whoop *** by 20. bring it on game 3


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Time to RIP Their hearts out


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

38-10 ft disparity..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The free throw disparity, and Powe going nuts killed us along with rebounding.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We can still take them... this has got to be a very gutwrenching win for the C's.

I AM SO ****ING PROUD RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great comeback.. I was like "umm wow" .. maybe it'll give them team something to take back with em to Los Angeles but wtf when it was down to 4 and Kobe didnt get the ball..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

lakers were close despite 10-38 free throw disadvantage.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Don't worry about the FT disparity. That **** will take care of itself at home. The comeback was good for our younger players and I think they'll play well at home. They usually do. Odom and Fisher need to step up, though. Fisher has been a non-factor on both ends of the court and Odom keeps taking himself out of the game with his silly fouls. He's like a drug addict, he can't help but revert to committing stupid fouls. Unfortunately, losing both games at home means we need to sweep Boston at home. We stand no chance of winning the series if we go back to Boston down 3-2.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm encouraged. I think we need to make some adjustments. 

- Kobe should guard Pierce not Allen. Allen is taking it outta his legs. Kobe harasses Pierce's dribble and allows help to come to his blind siude for steals. On Vlad Pierce never has to spin he can always go straight by him so its something we have to do. 

- We should just ignore Rondo offensively. In the halfcourt make him finish over the length of our bigs but not even guard him.

- Gotta play Vlad at 4 more often we're not stopping KG anyway. so we might as well allow the shooters to stretch them out.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

We had no business winning that game, but it was still great to see the fight in them. 

ugh...home sweet home.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Don't worry about the FT disparity. That **** will take care of itself at home. The comeback was good for our younger players and I think they'll play well at home. They usually do. Odom and Fisher need to step up, though. Fisher has been a non-factor on both ends of the court and Odom keeps taking himself out of the game with his silly fouls. He's like a drug addict, he can't help but revert to committing stupid fouls. Unfortunately, losing both games at home means we need to sweep Boston at home. We stand no chance of winning the series if we go back to Boston down 3-2.


whats been up Pinball.

I agree we gotta sweep the home games. 

If we go back to Boston 3-2 I think we can win it.

Powe is unlikely to go for 20+.

I think playing pressure defense scrambles the game for us as well we gotta create tempo.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Don't worry about the FT disparity. That **** will take care of itself at home. The comeback was good for our younger players and I think they'll play well at home. They usually do. Odom and Fisher need to step up, though. Fisher has been a non-factor on both ends of the court and Odom keeps taking himself out of the game with his silly fouls. He's like a drug addict, he can't help but revert to committing stupid fouls. Unfortunately, losing both games at home means we need to sweep Boston at home. We stand no chance of winning the series if we go back to Boston down 3-2.


whats been up Pinball.

I agree we gotta sweep the home games. 

If we go back to Boston 3-2 I think we can win it.

Powe is unlikely to go for 20+.

I think playing pressure defense scrambles the game for us as well we gotta create tempo.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I've never felt this good after a laker loss.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I feel better after this loss, if we had gotten wiped out with no rally we'd have no hope to beating them.

I think we can still win this series.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol at Leon Powe getting more free throws than the entire Laker team..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Powe shooting more free throws than our whole team is terrible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone just hear Wilbon?

"The officiating was embarrassingly one-sided."

"The Lakers were a bit passive, but 38-10? They weren't that passive."

"The NBA office doesn't want to hear this, but when the series goes back to LA, you're going to see that free-throw disparity lessen and maybe even change."


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers made 5 more field goals, 1 more three pointers, had 2 less turnover and yet lost. Thank you Delany and ****heads. I am going to be really pissed, if the offiating is not in lakers favour the next three games.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone just hear Wilbon?
> 
> "The officiating was embarrassingly one-sided."
> 
> ...


Yeah caught that, it was laughable tonight PJ should repeat the mantra till now and game 3. 

The refs were bad in game 1 but tonight it was just comical.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Can we have the NBA admitting that they made a mistake on Drama Queen's call tomorrow.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm encouraged. I think we need to make some adjustments.
> 
> - Kobe should guard Pierce not Allen. Allen is taking it outta his legs. Kobe harasses Pierce's dribble and allows help to come to his blind siude for steals. On Vlad Pierce never has to spin he can always go straight by him so its something we have to do.
> 
> ...


I agree. Kobe can also be a lazy defender at times and Allen, with his movement off the ball and quick release can make him pay for it. Most of our fouls are the result of someone having to defend Pierce. Vlad fouls because he can't defend Pierce. Same with Walton. Ariza is too aggressive. Odom could do a decent job if he wasn't so ****ing stupid at times. The fouls he commits are awful. I think it's time we put Kobe on Pierce.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> I agree. Kobe can also be a lazy defender at times and Allen, with his movement off the ball and quick release can make him pay for it. Most of our fouls are the result of someone having to defend Pierce. Vlad fouls because he can't defend Pierce. Same with Walton. Ariza is too aggressive. Odom could do a decent job if he wasn't so ****ing stupid at times. The fouls he commits are awful. I think it's time we put Kobe on Pierce.


Pierce can get buckets but he won't blow Kobe up for big numbers.Kobe will steal the ball a few times and may cause Pierce to draw some offensive fouls.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Pierce can get buckets but he won't blow Kobe up for big numbers.Kobe will steal the ball a few times and may cause Pierce to draw some offensive fouls.


He's the primary reason why we are losing the series. Not only is he playing well offensively but he's putting us in the penalty early and opening up things for everyone. Think about it, if Pierce isn't drawing fouls, who on the Celtics is? Rondo? No. Allen? A few here and there maybe. KG? Not really, he shoots to many jumpers. Perkins? Nope. Pierce is the key. If we take him out of the game, the Celtics will lose, no doubt about it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> He's the primary reason why we are losing the series. Not only is he playing well offensively but he's putting us in the penalty early and opening up things for everyone. Think about it, if Pierce isn't drawing fouls, who on the Celtics is? Rondo? No. Allen? A few here and there maybe. KG? Not really, he shoots to many jumpers. Perkins? Nope. Pierce is the key. If we take him out of the game, the Celtics will lose, no doubt about it.


I agree we gotta junk defense him early in the game and have Kobe guard him late. He is breaking down our defense. 

Playing smarter on Rondo would help we are closing out on him and I have no idea why. 

we should be running way under screens with him and not closing on him at all.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

when paul pierce was referring to angels... could he of possibly meant the ****IN REFS!?


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Ya that "knee injury" certainly was not bothering him tonight.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

That was such *bull*****. I watched in the first half how the refs made damn sure the Celtics had multiple chances to score, calling fouls every chance they could. I've never ever seen a game refereed so one-sided in my life. 

I tuned back in the last 2 minutes, where apparently the Lakers came back from the dead and made it close. But you wouldn't need that kind of amazing comeback if they'd just officiate the game fairly in the first place. 

38 to 10 in free throws? Come on. They essentially made the Lakers play with one hand behind their backs. 

This is idiocy. This is the kind of crap that makes me think the games ARE fixed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Laker haters and ref defenders want to say that the Celtics got the free throws by being more aggressive in Game 2. Wrong! The Lakers were just as aggressive and received almost 75% less FTs to show for it: 

Celtics: 
45 perimeter shots 
23 shots in the key 
38 free throws 

Lakers: 
42 perimeter shots 
41 shots in the key 
10 free throws


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I just think it was sickening the way they got a whistle every time they drove to the basket.. Then with the motivational bull**** *** music and the theatrics and how "great" the Celtics were.. We scored 41 points in the fourth quarter and they go to the line 28 more times than us and beat us by 6.

Awful


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

some dude was mentioning the jazz series n how we got so much FTs
gotta understand that the jazz are notorious for fouling their opponents which explains the enormous FT disparity

on the other hand... this series blows


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

After watching tonight's game, I am more and more confident that Lakers could beat this Celtics team four times, but under one circumstance: no more lop-sided foul shots in favor of Celtics. No matter where you play the game, home or on road, you can't win a game when the referees are helping your opponents like the way they did tonight. The hope of winning tonight was taken away by the officials in the first half, since Lakers couldn't do anything without being called fouling someone. And on the other side of the court, haha, Celtics players could touch Laker players' anywhere and everywhere without any consequences. Boston's defense was tough? of course, but not this tough. 38-10? This is one of the biggest jokes in my NBA games related memory. It really reminds me of the Dallas vs. Miami final two years ago.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Laker haters and ref defenders want to say that the Celtics got the free throws by being more aggressive in Game 2. Wrong! The Lakers were just as aggressive and received almost 75% less FTs to show for it:
> 
> Celtics:
> 45 perimeter shots
> ...


where are you getting your stats from out of curiousity? i did a rough calculation by myself and found the lakers to have only taken 30 shots in the paint, thats a pretty big differential. that would equate to 53 perimeter shots and 30 shots in the key.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Although i'm pissed we lost, i'm also proud we came back from such a defecit, i'm pretty confident we could take the next 3 at Staples. The C's will not get preferential treatment from the refs in L.A. thats for damn sure!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

OH Lakers also has 40-34 points in paint advantage.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Its time we do a little bit of shuffle. Flip the script. Lets start Sasha and put Kobe on the SF spot. Let Kobe take care of Pierce and Sasha on Ray Allen.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*"We need to get less physical. Let them push us around."*

Lol


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KDOS said:


> Its time we do a little bit of shuffle. Flip the script. Lets start Sasha and put Kobe on the SF spot. *Let Kobe take care of Pierce and Sasha on Ray Allen.*


anything to get radman off the court, i'm down baby


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KDOS said:


> Its time we do a little bit of shuffle. Flip the script. Lets start Sasha and put Kobe on the SF spot. Let Kobe take care of Pierce and Sasha on Ray Allen.


I like...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Laker haters and ref defenders want to say that the Celtics got the free throws by being more aggressive in Game 2. Wrong! The Lakers were just as aggressive and received almost 75% less FTs to show for it:
> 
> Celtics:
> 45 perimeter shots
> ...


No that's not true and you know it! The Lakers only shot jumpshot after jumpshot and played like a bunch of pansies.

And Boston plays great defense. That doesn't foul. Ever.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

How about this, since Paul Pierce is driving and getting every single damn call, lets make him out to be a jump shooter, but not leave him wide open from the three, just give him a little space to take his jump shot and get a hand in his face. I think its better than him driving and creating opportunities for everyone else. And I agree, Kobe should not guard Allen.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well I was reading posts when the Lakers almost made the amazing comeback and Im gonna be the cynic...The C's relaxed big time. They became real soft on D...I think that run meant nothing for the future games. We didnt learn anything by doing it unless the C's are gonna play at the lame level they did in the 4th for the rest of the series...Dear god I hope I am wrong.

And the refs will be told that the FT disparity was ridiculous....so back in LA we wont get home court calls


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

The late comeback would've been historical. +_+ 

I was going totally crazy in the last couple of minutes of the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We need to get physical to survive this series. I don't care what we do. Choke the opponent, or slam'em down the floor..JUST GET PHYSICAL...and play some damn defense for crying out loud.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope nobody is worried about this series yet.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We need to take all 3 at home to even have a remote chance. Not a chance in hell if we go back to BOS down 3-2.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> We need to take all 3 at home to even have a remote chance. Not a chance in hell if we go back to BOS down 3-2.


We will.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> I hope nobody is worried about this series yet.


Positively or negatively? Are you giving up Basel? +_+


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Positively. We are going to win this series. **** Boston.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Positively. We are going to win this series. **** Boston.


Yeah that's the spirit! I hope all the lakers got that kinda spirit on the floor.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Positively. We are going to win this series. **** Boston.


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I will not jump ship!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't get what people are trying to say, they say Lakers are a soft team and Boston a tougher and physical team, by that logic shouldn't the Celtics be called for more fouls.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I don't get what people are trying to say, they say Lakers are a soft team and Boston a tougher and physical team, by that logic shouldn't the Celtics be called for more fouls.


Yes they should. However, the refs are wearing Celtics jerseys too!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Theonee said:


> I don't get what people are trying to say, they say Lakers are a soft team and Boston a tougher and physical team, by that logic shouldn't the Celtics be called for more fouls.


No, man, you clearly don't understand. Let me try and break it down for you:
1. The Lakers are soft, which is of course true. They play worse defense than Boston and thus are forced to comit a lot of fouls. Because they are soft and can't defend. 
2. Boston is tougher and more physical, but only when we're talking about being the agressor on offense. They drive inside and pound the paint relentlessly, causing no. 1. On the other end of the floor they play the best defense in the league which enables them to virtually not foul the Lakers.

Oh and how could I forget, everyone's been singing this tune:
3. The Lakers are a jumpshooting team. We only shoot jumpers. We averaged 28 FT per game during the regular season, and Kobe went to the line 16 times per game in the Utah series, but we only shoot jumpers. Again in correlation to the Celtics being the best defensive team, which makes our guys into jumpshooters and doesn't allow any points in the paint. I'm sure if you check the stats the Lakers scored about what... 2, 3 baskets in the paint? You can't draw many fouls if you're settling for that long shot, I can tell you that, my friend.

There, I think you're set!


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

What Stern wants, Stern gets. He wants this thing to go 7 games, so there is no way we were gonna win game 1 or 2 in boston, because if we did then this thing is over in 5 or 6. Now that he got what he wanted, Lakers will get the calls at home, win three in a row. Game 6 will be more of the same as game 2, and well...for game 7 lets hope its fair and the best team wins I guess.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am just happy there's only a 48-hour wait for Game 3, rather than a 72-hour wait.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

was it van gundy that suggested the lakers should put radman at the 4 so they can get one of the celtic big man out of the paint to open up lane for kobe? i think it's a terrific idea... thoughts?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

DANNY said:


> was it van gundy that suggested the lakers should put radman at the 4 so they can get one of the celtic big man out of the paint to open up lane for kobe? i think it's a terrific idea... thoughts?


Yep, that was him.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

DANNY said:


> was it van gundy that suggested the lakers should put radman at the 4 so they can get one of the celtic big man out of the paint to open up lane for kobe? i think it's a terrific idea... thoughts?


Or better idea would be to put him in a plane to Serbia, that will open up the lane for every Laker player, right now only lane he opens is for Fake Pierce.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Or better idea would be to put him in a plane to Serbia, that will open up the lane for every Laker player, right now only lane he opens is for Fake Pierce.


haha good one :clap2:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Game 3 Game Thread will be posted tommorow around 5 CT. Running late today, and busy tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No worries.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Video footage:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUtf6-avo2c&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUtf6-avo2c&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Video footage:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUtf6-avo2c&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUtf6-avo2c&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


...i didnt want to see that! now im pissed again!! ****!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> Video footage:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUtf6-avo2c&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUtf6-avo2c&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Im glad somebody made this video. There was only one legitimate call in that entire video, when Powe got fouled going to the basket on the baseline (not the Ronny clean block). My depression has subsided now its time to win four in a row...yes, four in a row! I always hated the 2-3-2 format when the Lakers were 3peating becuase it put so much pressure for the team with HCA to win one on the road....Time to use this BS format to our advantage!!!!!

We are winning this ****ing series!!!


----------

